# Minnesota Guys



## hunting white (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone on here from Minnesota /Minneapolis still

Let me know


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Go to the Minn Weather thread, seems there's always someone posting there.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, there are plenty of MN guys in this thread, discussing snow, networking, etc.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675


----------

